# What Kind of Music Do Your Cockatiels Like?



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

I was just wondering what kind of music your cockatiel/s like listening to? 
Any suggestions?





P.S. I'm also curious to see if all cockatiels have similar likes/dislikes in musical taste (since many cockatiels share the same "calls"...):blink:


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Someone from the Bronx! You are very close to me. Pretty cool to see someone from around here. 
We usually leave on one of those training cds that is supposed to teach them to whistle and talk. They generally like softer music. Loud banging music can be pretty stressful for them.


----------



## periard666 (Feb 8, 2009)

My Cockatiel loves Judas Priest. Played some the first day I brought him home, and he's loved it ever since. Whistles to it, or tries anyway. LOL.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike seems to like the song feedback by jennifer lopez


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Louie's favorite song in the entire world is "Build me up, buttercup" by the foundations. I sing it to him, and once we get to the "oooooooh, oooooooh!" i stop singing, and he whistles it.


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha, all very wide-ranging musical tastes in these birdies!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, i would say Memphis likes...or maybe i should say "dislikes" my guitar playing. i like to play along with a song playing...usually country, but not always. Memphis usually sings, well more like squawks along...lol


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

I am always enchanted when a few of us break out our instruments and start jamming in the living room and after he gets over the shock of seeing all of these shiny instruments, Cheeko sings along! He's always on key, and it blows my mind! Sometimes he starts repeating a musical phrase that we are repeating and I've actually heard him mimic the end of commercial jingles he hears on the TV. I have a recording of my boyfriend and I playing a repetitive phrase when we were trying to come up with some music for a friend's independent movie, and all of a sudden, you hear Cheeko burst out with the exact same phrase! Because I'm so curious about this, I just read a book (or rather, skimmed through it because it can be a little too philosophical for me) called _Why Birds Sing_; the author is a musician who jams out with birds from around the world. He prefers jamming out with the more "musical" birds, like nightingales, mockingbirds, kookaburras and lyrebirds. He plays clarinet and different flutes along with them. There was a CD that came with the book so you can hear some of his experiments jamming with birds. I would place the CD in the realm of New Age Ambient Drone, or experimental jazz, and it doesn't seem to have much joy in it, which I often find in Cheeko's songs and other birds' songs as well. Cheeko seemed a little curious about it, and listened very quietly to it, but he wasn't inspired to sing along to it. So I would say Cheeko gave it a "1 beak up." (Out of a possible two beaks.)


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl likes it when I play my piano, but the bad thing is he always trys to be louder than it which usually means him screeching the loudest he can, and he stops when I stop. :lol:


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Earl looks so cute in that first picture! OMG! Cuteness overload!


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*Theo and Vincent listen to my ipod mix*

They seem to like a mix of stuff from Jazz, to rock, and funk...
They like music much more than the TV and generally Theo likes to head bop to the beat. No singing yet.


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow, well I am a private music teacher. What cracks me up the most is when I turn on a metronome (a clicking device to teach rhythm to students) and I have the student clap the musical rhythm my Kiwi likes to bob his head up and down and bark like a dog!!! 

Below is a picture of Kosmo learning to play the violin.


----------



## slinkard28 (Jan 29, 2009)

When me and David are gone for most of the day we put in a CD with a mixture of music on it or turn the radio on a mix/pop station and when we get home and turn it off to watch TV or something they start squawking because we turned the music off.


----------

